# Central Bank appoints inspectors to Custom House Capital



## Brendan Burgess (21 Jul 2011)

[broken link removed]



> On Friday last, Mr Justice Hogan made orders appointing George  Treacy, head of the Central Bank investments service providers  supervision division, and Noel Thompson, an authorised officer within  that division, as inspectors to Custom House.
> 
> The orders were made  following an ex-parte (one side only represented) application by the  Central Bank under the EC (Market in Financial Instruments) Regulations,  2007.
> This was the first time such an application was brought by  the Central Bank and the case was adjourned until yesterday to allow  Custom House an opportunity to challenge the orders.
> ...


some discussions of their products on askaboutmoney

        > Investments       >  Custom House Capital- Investment Property Fund

    	> [URL="http://www.askaboutmoney.com/forumdisplay.php?f=10"]Pensions   	>  PRSA Options[/URL]


----------



## Complainer (22 Oct 2011)

And they're gone;

The High Court has appointed a liquidator to investment company Custom House Capital -  RTÉ.

http://www.rte.ie/news/2011/1021/customhousecapital.html


----------



## onq (22 Oct 2011)

Comment on the news last night was something to the effect that as legislation was not in place to allow the central bank to step in and run the company, it was best to bring in the liquidator.


----------



## Complainer (22 Oct 2011)

Who would have wanted to hand over their money to guys with this kind of reputation;

*[broken link removed]*


[broken link removed]


----------



## onq (22 Oct 2011)

A lot of people knew what Bernie Madoff was doing.

They didn't mind so long as the money came in for them.


----------

